
Designing Genderless Emoji? It Takes More Than Just Losing the Lipstick - finnn
https://www.wired.com/story/designing-first-genderless-emoji
======
tired_man
What a load of fluff. I'm glad wired hasn't endangered it's preeminent
position as the tech equivalent of the National Enquirer.

